
One of the World’s Top Protest Apps Was Just Blocked in Russia - tgragnato
http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2017/04/one-worlds-top-protest-apps-was-just-blocked-russia/136982/
======
ominous
"Zello, an app that allows users to talk one-on-one, like a walkie-talkie, or
in broadcast modes that can reach hundreds or thousands of people at once"

Is this a protest app?

